

Candor - programming language - indutny
https://github.com/indutny/candor

======
breckinloggins
Small suggestion: you're essentially using Candor's github repo as your
landing page. You only have a few seconds to grab someone's attention. I would
add a section to the very top of your readme that asks "What is Candor?" and
then explains:

\- What it is

\- Why it's better

So far, I get that it's kinda like Dart, but not. As a "web skimmer", I'll
need a bit more incentive right up front to dig deeper, or you've lost me.

From one language geek to another, I wish you the best of luck on your
project!

~~~
indutny
Good point!

~~~
breckinloggins
Awesome. Thanks for the update! Next nitpick: the readme on a github page is
"below the fold". Your current description is about the codebase, not about
the product.

You might consider changing it to something like "Candor - Javascript
simplified" or something.

------
kolev
If you start a new language, why not use OOP and eliminate language crutches
such as: sizeof expr and keysof expr? An OOP approach is easier to both
implement and grasp - expr.size and expr.keys. And lastly, the main difference
with JavaScript I see is the lack of the "function" keyword - is this a good
enough reason to advertise this as a new language?

------
homakov
Is it transcompiler like coffeescript? If no, what is the benefit of using
this? Read readme but didn't get point yet.

